# 24 month old just grunts and points instead of talking?



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

My sisters wanted me to post here and see if anyone had any advice. Her son is almost 2 and only says "ma" and "Da". For everything else he just points and grunts. He doesn't say anything else or even try. She is worried he might have some kind a developmental delay and wanted to get some advice before asking her pediatrician.

Anyone have any advice? She has tried everything she can think of and nothing seems to be helping.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Well considering a 2 yr old should have about 50 words I would say a call to early intervention is warrented. Have you had a 2 yr well baby visit yet? Discuss it with your ped but thats what I did. My now 5 1/2 yr old said maybe 10 words. he qualified for EI and they came to the house once a week for a year then I took him to a local school for speech therapy till he was 4. They were great.

Alot of people say wait and see but my opinion is well if you wait till 3 and they still arent talking then you have missed a whole year of therapy









EI was free for us in Maryland


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

I posted here because my 25 mo wasn't saying much and I was led to call Child Development Services and it turned out that he does qualify for services. He's now 27 months and I'm told that I was lucky I didn't have to get on a waiting list (he's getting Communication Therapy before Speech Therapy, which evidently has a waiting list.) Our first visit is tomorrow, so I would encourage your DSis to call soon because it takes a while to get the ball rolling. In my state (Maine) you don't need to go thru a pedi, the referrals can come from parents. GL!


----------



## michelle123 (Oct 13, 2008)

DD had no words at 18 months and qualified for early intervention services. She's come a long way and we're so happy we called and had her evaluated. It's free for the eval, so it's worth looking into.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

DS didn't start talking until after he turned 2. We've seen a dramatic difference since he hit the 2 1/2 mark. He's now age appropriate. We became eligible for services when he was 18 months b/c he wasn't walking yet.....he was knee-walking....everywhere!!! carpet, concrete, woodchips, it didn't matter. So I'm glad we got early intervention services. His teacher taught us a lot. When in doubt get an evaluation. It certainly can't hurt anything and can definitely help!!


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree that she might want to look at early intervention services. I also wanted to add that my sister's ds did not start saying more than mama, dada until after 26 months. Since then he has flourished. She had him on the list for ei, but by the time he had his eval he was very close to being age appropriate. It can sometimes take a while to get the eval scheduled, so she might want to start the process.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone!I talked to my sister about it and hopefully she will be calling next week to figure things out.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

For any worries like that, http://asq.uoregon.edu/

1. The questions alone give a good feel for the sort of things that are "normal" and not, in several areas.

2. The feedback will be a good starting point for talking with the pediatrician and getting a more formal evaluation for EI.

3. They send you a list of activities to do with your X month old.

I don't know how much time they have for things, so I recommend only using them for concerns, but when I did it to see how it was, they answered in a couple days.


----------

